# [FR] Silver Marches IC



## Thanee (Oct 16, 2003)

*Day 1 of Hammer, 1372 DR (winter)*

Welcome to my PbP 3.5 campaign!

The characters are detailed in the ROGUE'S GALLERY.

And here you find the corresponding OOC THREAD.

Any OOC remarks should be written in silver color like this to better seperate them from the IC, but please use the OOC thread for any ongoing OOC talk as much as possible and try to avoid it in here!

It's deep winter in the Silver Marches, even in the valleys the snow cover is deep, many of the mountain trails are impassable at this time. Still the majestic mountain ranges are a beautiful sight to behold, especially at a clear and sunny day like today, a rare occurance during the winter.

People gather within the protective walls of the cities, scattered among the Silver Marches, and only few dare to travel the wilderness that lies beyond. Adventurers find themselves in a good situation, where jobs are plenty and those who apply for them are not. Payment is usually generous to those willing to help out.

At the south-western edge of the Old Delzoun region lies the small town of Auvandell, where the Silverymoon Pass decents out of the Nether Mountains and leads into the Sundabar Vale. Rumors say, that the large watchtower around which the town has grown has been built by the dwarfs upon the hoard of a dragon slain by a hero named Auvan Arlandspyr. The large settlement is well-defended and serves as a stopping place for travelers heading from Silverymoon to Sundabar.

A trade caravan has come to the town earlier this morning, consisting of several pack horses, a couple human and dwarven merchants and only 2 guards, a dwarf and a half-elf. The merchants and few guards were battered and wounded, obviously from some unpleasant encounter while traveling the mountain pass. Brother Thamin, a local cleric of Oghma and member of the town council had healed their wounds and now they are looking to hire someone for protection to continue their journey eastwards.

But other travelers also arrived in Auvandell during the last few days, traveling the region for various reasons. Some of those stand out...

*Cade Greythorn* is heading to Sundabar on an errand duty, to bring a letter to the current Defender of Justice Lathkiera Morlund in the Hall of Everlasting Justice in Sundabar. The trade caravan seems like the ideal way to get there.

*Pendrin Pendrington* is traveling the Silver Marches from west to east, even during the harsh winter, in search of excitement and adventure. Heading to Sundabar would suit him well, as that is one of the largest cities in the region.

*Korosh* is shunned by most of the townsfolk, because of his strange appearance and only few were willing to talk to him. He wants to leave this place as soon as possible. In the larger cities, people are more likely to be without prejudice, as long as you aren't an orc, that is.

*Soveliss Nailo* is looking for applications for his specialist skills. The smaller villages and towns are not the best place for this, so he is also heading to the large city of Sundabar.

*Faedalar Mistmorn* had followed the trails of the bugbears that had slaughtered his tribe to the north, but soon lost it when they were headed for the Nether Mountains. His journey led him to Silverymoon, where he found out that bands of Bugbears are most commonly encountered in the eastern mountain ranges of the Silver Marches, the Nether and Rauvin Mountains, and so he set out to the east.

*Quinn Elendar* traveled to The North, into the Silver Marches, looking for adventure to hone his skills and aquire the means to one day satisfy his thirst for revenge and claim his birthright. Bigger cities are usually a good place to start and since Sundabar is the biggest city in the vincinity, it's an obvious choice.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 16, 2003)

Korosh pulls his cloak tighter together to ward off the cold, though inwardly he's grateful for the excuse to conceal himself further. The extreme chill of the arctic winds are an excellent reason to leave no skin exposed to the elements, and he does not stand out quite as much when others are also covered and cloaked against the cold. It's far worse in the summer, he muses to himself while rubbing his gloved hands together for warmth. The tortured skin of his fingers cry out in protest but he hardly notices it, he's spent his whole life in pain and it has become the natural state for him. Any amount of pain is preferable to losing a hand to frostbite.
In no particular hurry he heads down the street, spotting a caravan in the distance. He'd overheard some caravan was hiring guards for the journey to Sundarbar. Maybe this could be his chance to get out of this quaint little pit of hell, he might even earn a couple of coppers in the process..


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 16, 2003)

The bitter winds blowing down out of the Nether Mountains and the Spine of the World to the north toss stray flakes of snow through the air.  But the cold never bothered Faedalar, who was always taught that the cold was but another aspect of Rillifane.  With Nightwind perched on his shoulder, he walked through the streets of Auvandell.  He had heard that there was a band of traders in town who had arrived looking a little worse for wear.  _I'll have to join up with whoever else volunteers to guard the merchants,_ the elf thinks.  "We'll try to find those bugbears and make them pay, old friend," he says to the owl on his shoulder.  "So that the Tree Ghosts may rest in peace."  He rubs his fingers on the holy symbol of Rillifane he wears around his neck.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 17, 2003)

Seemingly the only person on the street without a cloak, Cade thought about the merchant caravan that arrived earlier. _ I suppose I can guard them, at least for a short time. Tyr as my witness, I will get this message to the church. _


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 17, 2003)

Soveliss was looking through the meager selection of winter clothing that the shopkeeper had. It looked like all the good stuff was already taken. Glancing down at his treadbare cloak, Soveliss gave out a long sigh. His small reserve of gold was dwindling fast and most of the citizens of this small village knew better than to trust him. Expecially after that incident with the tavernkeeper's daughter. "Well Soveliss old boy" he mumbled under his breath "Its time to find greener pastures." He purchased a wool blanket and some winter clothing and headed out into the street. The cold wind did not cut through him as much with the warmer cloths. The caravan master that recently came into town caught his eye. "Humm that's a idea!" he thought. "Just what I need. I can pay may way as a caravan guard to some big city!" Pulling his cloak around him Soveliss hurried after the caravan master.


----------



## mackenson (Oct 18, 2003)

Quinn Elendar steps outside through the front door of the inn. He tugs his cloak around himself to ward off the chill, bows slightly to a passing woman, and marches down the street toward the caravan. His clothes and leather armor are threadbare, dirty and discolored, but he moves with the purposeful self-conscious grace of a noble. He rests a gloved hand on a rapier which hangs at his belt, and raises his other hand to shield his eyes from the sun as he studies the caravan.

He heard from others at the inn that this caravan was in need of guards, but these merchants look like a motley lot. Will they pay enough for him to bother? He sighs, considering his circumstances. He hasn't done much work of late, and he shouldn't pass up an opportunity. Besides, the trip might offer some adventure, and an opportunity for swordplay. He is also eager to see what Sundabar offers. He misses the excitment and energy of a city.

He looks at the distant mountains, and sighs. So far from home....


----------



## Thanee (Oct 18, 2003)

The caravan has taken cover from the harsh weather in a stable-like building, where they are currently tending the horses and obviously talking about how to proceed now. They all look pretty desperate and do their work quite uninspired, when you arrive one after the other. The merchants are wearing simple and practical brown or grey winter clothing, the dwarf and half-elf both wearing leather and seemingly being the only ones armed there as well, with waraxe and scimitar respectively. Some backpacks and other containers are lying around and on a heap at one side you notice a worn chainmail and a large wooden shield as well as a smaller handaxe beneath another backpack.

One of the humans turns towards you and his face brightens up a bit, as he tries to cover his current feelings with a wary smile.

_“Welcome, strangers. My name is Zacharias Flynn, I'm the master of this caravan here. I guess you heard about our incident in the mountains and hope you come to apply for a job?”_

While he looks around between you waiting for an answer, the other merchants and the two remaining guards also look up now and muster you with a strange mix of hope and suspicion in their eyes.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 18, 2003)

A hint of white reveals itself from under Korosh's deep cowl as he answers the merchant cordially.
"Greetings master Flynn, my name is Korosh. I understand you are heading to Sundarbar? I would gladly join you on your journey there and work as your guard along the way. I have some skill as a Sorcerer and know how to handle a crossbow."


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 18, 2003)

"Hello Master Flynn. I am Cade, preist of Tyr. I need to go to Sundarbar, and it appears that your caravan is the best way to do it. I willlll gladly exchange guard duties for the trip."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 19, 2003)

"Greetings," Faedalar says, inclining his head.  "I am Faedalar Mistmorn, and this is Nightwind", he says, gesturing to the snow-white owl perched on his shoulder.  "A wandering priest of Rillifane Ralathil, a druid as you humans would say.  I offer my assistance.  Tell me, what manner of beast attacked you in yon mountains?"


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2003)

_“In the mountains... it was not just one beast, which attacked us, but about two dozen. We got into an ambush there. Orcs, they were everywhere all of a sudden. They cut down our guards one after the other, but Tymora smiled upon us and so we could defeat these monsters after a horrible battle. As you can see, only some of our companions made it alive, we lost over half a dozen good men there.”_

_“And yes, we are heading to Sundabar, once we have our provisions refreshed and hired enough guards to grant us the necessary protection. We will stay there for a tenday probably to sell our wares and aquire new ones and then continue eastwards along the Fork Road.”_

_“You are all more then welcome to join. I can offer each of you a payment of three gold pieces per day, and we take care of the food, of course.”_


----------



## mackenson (Oct 19, 2003)

Quinn says, "I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your men. Your terms sound agreeable, and I am pleased to offer my sword. What goods are you carrying?"


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2003)

_“Currently, we have mostly textiles and clothing, as well as some general goods, a few spices and so on. In Sundabar we are going to pick up tools and weapons to sell to the prospector community in Deadsnows.”_


----------



## mackenson (Oct 19, 2003)

"Hardly worth the trouble of orc bandits," Quinn says, "but perhaps they thought you might have items of greater worth. Or perhaps they did not care." He shrugs. "They might have been protecting their territory, or simply killing because it is their nature. Do you have any news of the state of the road to Sundabar?"

He glances at the others who seek to join the caravan, giving each a respectful nod.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 19, 2003)

Answering the merchant, "Your terms are more than reasonable, I would be glad to join you on your journey." He nods back to Quinn, and moves his head slightly back and forwards to glance at the others.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 19, 2003)

"My blade is also lent to your protection, Merchant Flynn," Faedalar says, tapping his sickle.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2003)

_“The road to Sundabar is... well... snowy.”_ He chuckles.

_“We don't know of any imminent dangers and do not expect much trouble on the way; this is a slightly more civilized region we are going to travel now, compared to the mountains. Still, we are no fools, we won't leave here unprepared, as there is always the chance to run into a gang of bandits or a pack of wolves.”_

Meanwhile the dwarven guard has moved up to the group and he speaks up after Zacharias has finished.

_“Aye, I am Thorgar Stonefist. You asked about those orcs and their reason to attack us. Let me tell you this. Orcs don't need no reason. As long as they find themselves at better odds, they'll strike whenever the opportunity arises. They surely didn't find an easy prey with us and their blood blackens the snow in the pass now! We have had losses, that's true, and not only a few, but some of us were still standing, while none of them made it out alive!”_


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 19, 2003)

Even though the room is much warmer than outside, Soveliss wraps his new woolen cloak tightly about him. 

_ "Three gold a day? Sounds like a fair price. Does that include meals? If they are then you have the use of my blade and bow. How long of a journey is it to Sundabar?"_


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2003)

Zacharias nods. _“Meals are included, of course.”_

_“It's a good 50 miles from Auvandell to Sundabar. Usually that would be three days, but considering the weather we should make it in four, maybe five.”_

_“Great, if all of you will join us, we should have plenty protection for the upcoming journey and should be able to travel safely. We will head out tomorrow morning then, just be here an hour after sunrise! I'll pay each of you five gold pieces before we start and the rest once we arrive in Sundabar. Or are there any other questions?”_


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 20, 2003)

"I have all the information I'm going to need. I bid you all a good night and hope to see you tomorrow." With those words he turns around and walks quickly out of the building, suddenly very uncomfortable with their eyes upon him. 
After making his way to his room at the inn he quickly falls asleep, troubled by elusive and surreal dreams, his lidless eyes staring blindly into the ceiling.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 20, 2003)

After watching the strange cloaked figure quickly leave, Soveliss will turn to the other new recruits and give a deep and florished bow. 

_Greetings! I am Soveliss Nailo, a jack of all trades and master of none! Since we seems we will be companions for at least the next few days why don't we go have a bite to eat and warm ourselves by the tavern's fireplace. The first round of ales are on me."_ he says with a grin.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll wait a bit more for you to give the rest of you a chance to answer him (and the bard show up )...


----------



## Xiryc (Oct 23, 2003)

"Auvandell, at last!"

Laszlo Pendrington never told Pendrin how boring travelling could be. After some quick conversations with some people on the road, he heard about a caravan in town. He was thrilled to have an opportunity to get out of the weather. Not that he wasn't excited about experiencing the rigors of travel, mind you. His father taught him much of the dangers he would face, should he ever be inclined to leave home.

Pendrin made his way to the building that was set up to house the caravan, while they prepared to move on. He hoped he wasn't too late to join them.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 23, 2003)

As Pendrin enters the building, he slips by a group of five humans and elves, that are talking, obviously introducing each other and he overhears something with a tavern as well.

Another group is in the back of the stable-like building, tending horses and preparing equipment. Two of those are facing the group, a dwarf and a human, the latter of them now turns to the gnome.

_“Welcome, stranger. I'm Zacharias Flynn, the master of this caravan and this here is Thorgar Stonefist. You are looking for a job? I hired these gentlemen already, we'll set out for Sundabar tomorrow morning. Payment as a guard is three gold pieces per day, with five in advance and the rest upon our arrival in Sundabar, which will take about four to five days. If you want to join us, you're surely welcome as well!”_


----------



## Xiryc (Oct 23, 2003)

_"Hmm......Sundabar sounds like fun. You can count me in! Pendrin Pendrington's my name, the finest adventurer you've never heard of!"_

Pendrin finds a spot within the group, hoping to get to know his new allies.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 23, 2003)

Nodding his head at the others, Cade pulls his gloves on. "See you all in the morning then. Tyr guide your steps." Stepping out into the swirling snow, Cade smiles. _They don't seem so bad. A few might be a little to... "moraly loose", but it will do. _


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 23, 2003)

Faedalar in turn inclines his head, wishing Cade a good evening.  "I, too, should be retiring for the night, after my devotions to nature, of course.  I think that the warmth of an inn shall be a welcome change from sleeping in the outdoors."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 24, 2003)

While some of you spend the evening in the tavern to chat, while enjoying a nice, warm meal and strong ale, the others go to their rooms early to rest from their exhausting travels.

Soon the night falls over Auvandell and the snowy streets are covered in silence...


----------



## Thanee (Oct 24, 2003)

*Day 2 of Hammer, 1372 DR*

At the following morning, you all awake well rested and prepare for the day. Looking outside, you notice that it must have been snowing during the night. The sky is clear, like yesterday, a good day to set out.

The breakfast is served right after sunrise and nicely finishes a comfortable and pleasant night at the tavern. You almost feel like staying within the cozy warmth of the tavern's walls, but there are other matters to attend, so you wrap yourself into the warmer clothes and get on the way to the caravan to meet up with them at the appointed time.

When you get outside, the chilling cold reminds you of the current season. The town is already busy at this time, townsfolk working to free the streets from the snow or carrying goods from one place to another. Some greet you friendly while they pass by, others seem too busy with themselves to do so.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 24, 2003)

After finishing a his breakfast in the solitude of his room Korosh washes up, wincing with disgusted self-pity at the sight of his face in the mirror, and puts his mask and the rest of his clothes back on. With an ironic smirk on what remains of his lips he once again studies himself in the mirror. The thick, dark grey and black robes and chalk-white mask gives him a somewhat menacing, slightly ridiculous appearance. He snorts in dark mirth, adjusts his coat slightly and pulls the cowl deeper over his face. After picking up the rest of his gear he walks downstairs and approaches the innkeeper to pay for his stay. When the appointed time is near he heads for the caravan.


----------



## Xiryc (Oct 24, 2003)

After a nice breakfast, Pendrin asks around for any rumors involving the road to Sundabar. After stepping outside, Pendrin realizes the trip is going to get worse before it gets better, but he tries to enjoy the snow that has fallen. The trip to the caravan is cold, but uneventful.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 24, 2003)

Like the following, I'll use the spoiler tags for custom information, which is meant for individual characters (as indicated) only. Of course, I cannot stop anyone else from reading it and I don't really care as long as you make no use of the information, but I suppose some of you will prefer not to know.

*Pendrin:*


Spoiler



You talk to some of the patrons at the tavern during breakfast and listen to the gossip. Most of it is fairly uninteresting, but one person tells you, that a group of travelers, that came to Auvandell some days ago and has already departed to the west, has been attacked by a hungry troll during a snowstorm on their journey from Sundabar. They barely defeated it, but lacking any means to light a fire thanks to the weather, they couldn't kill the creature, so decided to leave it behind. It's probably long gone by now, though.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 24, 2003)

After finishing his morning prayers, Cade goes downstairs in an attempt to find some sembalance of breakfast in the common room. Finishing off a plate of sausage, he ventures outside into the biting cold, and attempts to find the caravan.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 25, 2003)

Faedalar walks downstairs, owl on shoulder as usual.  He inclines his head at the barkeep and the early-morning patrons.  He steps outside, breathes deeply, and walks towards the caravan, Nightwind flying slightly above him now.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2003)

Eventually you all head out for the caravan and meet up there one hour after sunrise.

The merchants are still busy packing the horses, while the guards tend to their weapons. They now wear heavy winter cloaks and other protective pieces of clothing against the cold. The dwarf has donned his chainmail, shield strapped to the back, while the half-elf is wearing studded leather armor.

Upon your arrival, Zacharias smiles at you, his face bearing the expression of an explorer ready to set out for a new land now. His weariness from the day before is gone and the other merchants seem to be infected by his enthusiasm as well.

_“Ah, there you are! Very good, very good. We'll need maybe another 15 minutes until we are good to go.”_ He turns around addressing a younger human. _“Rufus? Hand them the money, please!”_

The young man quickly moves up to you, while producing a well-filled purse from under his cloak. You can catch a glimpse of a dagger carried underneath, while he does. He hands everyone of you 5 gold pieces in turn and with a friendly nod gets back to work afterwards.

Fifteen minutes later, roughly, everything is prepared and you move out into the cold...


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 26, 2003)

Korosh takes the gold, gives the merchant a half-nod half-bow, climbs up on the cart and takes a seat on a crate.


----------



## Xiryc (Oct 27, 2003)

Pendrin hops onto the cart as well, finding a spot next to Korosh.

"Rumor has it a troll was fought on the road to Sundabar, not too long ago. A troll! I can't wait!"


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2003)

Thorgar, the dwarven guard, looks at the gnome for a moment, as he mentions that, but then gets back to work.

BTW, I actually thought they only have horses, because they were on a snowy mountain trail earlier and a cart would be more of a hindrance then, but ok, we can assume, they got a cart or two here in Auvandell for the upcoming travel.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 27, 2003)

Korosh looks at the gnome beside him, if he had an eyebrow he would arc it in dry amusement but now his masked face is as expressionless as his voice. 

"And I hope the Troll didn't wait by the road. With a little bit of luck it could kill several of us before we could knock it out and if the weather works against us we won't even be able to kill it permanently. I'd rather fight a score of goblins or a half-dozen orcs than a single troll, at least they know how to die properly."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 27, 2003)

"A troll," Faedalar says as he climbs onto the cart.  "I hate trolls."


----------



## mackenson (Oct 28, 2003)

Quinn joins the others in the caravan. He is riding atop a coal black horse, and smiling with an apparent eagerness to begin the journey. He paces the carts as they head out.

"I'd sooner fight a troll than many of those of the supposedly civilized races," he says in response to Faedalar and Korosh. "True evil lies in the heart of man. At least with a troll there is no hidden agenda."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2003)

The caravan consisting of one larger wagon, two carts and a couple pack horses gets on the road to Sundabar. Some of the merchants drive the carts and the wagon, while the rest leads the pack horses on foot. The half-elf is riding a large brown warhorse, seemingly being trained to fight from horseback, while the dwarf obviously trusts his own two feet better. Zacharias rides in the wagon.

Progress is pretty slow, thanks to the snow, but you have a very clear sight, able to see the mountain peeks far away.

The hours pass by uneventful and you enjoy the bit of warmth the sun offers during this cold winter day.

After seven hours and roughly 10 miles later, the sun sets and the caravan comes to a halt. _“We are resting here!”_ Zacharias shouts. _“Prepare the camp!”_

The carts are moved next to the wagon, the horses freed of the packs and bridle are bound to them and snow is shoveled away to have a sleeping place. A large campfire is lit and one of the merchants, the young one Zacharias called Rufus, gets out a bunch of pots and containers and starts cooking.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 29, 2003)

Korosh drops his gear on the ground and walks over to sit by the fire, holding out his gloved hands towards the flame for warmth. The familiar feeling of searing heat fighting against the deep chill in his bones makes him sneer in pain even as the flame fills him with renewed life. He leans back lazily and looks at the fire, and the young merchant scurrying around it. Turning his head he takes in the entirety of the camp, and smiles unnoticeably. Adventuring life wasn't all that terrible.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 29, 2003)

The elf Soveliss tries to find the softest piece of dirt to set up his resting place and close to the fire. He looks around at the activity in the camp. 

"I think I will scout around just to make sure and maybe I can get lucky and we can have fresh meat tonight."


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 29, 2003)

Drawing his sword from its place on his belt, Cade rams it blade down into the ground. Kneeling before it, the others can hear him reciting prayers to Tyr.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 30, 2003)

Soveliss moves off to scout the vincinity.

*Soveliss:*


Spoiler



You move out so far, that you can barely see the campsite and draw a circle around it, before heading back. At some point in the north, you spot some drops of blood and tracks around that place. Getting closer and carefully examining the tracks, you come to the conclusion, that it must have been some large, about man-sized canines, probably wolves. You can make out two sets of tracks which come from the east and lead to the north.



Meanwhile, the half-elf comes to Korosh, nods to him and says: _“I am Hassan Ad'Jarel. I noticed the mask you are wearing. Say, Korosh, why are you covering your face with it? What do you hide behind that mask?”_ You notice a definite calimshan accent in his language. The other merchants watch them, curiously awaiting Korosh's answer.

...

At some point Rufus has finished the meal, a stew with beef and vegetables served with loafs of still fresh bread. The young man is a pretty good cook and the food tastes great, while warming your bodies from within.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, the half-elf comes to Korosh, nods to him and says: _“I am Hassan Ad'Jarel. I noticed the mask you are wearing. Say, Korosh, why are you covering your face with it? What do you hide behind that mask?”_ You notice a definite calimshan accent in his language. The other merchants watch them, curiously awaiting Korosh's answer.




He looks into the fire and shakes his head sadly, then he looks back at Hassan. "Love can make a man do foolish things, my friend. I once loved a woman with all my heart. I would have laid down my life for her and taken the stars from the sky and given them to her to wear as jewels. The details of the story are too sad to relate, but she was stolen away from me by a powerful man. Long did I try to save her from his clutches, but all in vain. In the end I was captured and tortured, and let out into the world again because he knew that life without her would be the greatest torture of all. At last I realised my failure, my powerlessness. I found that I could no longer look at myself in the mirror. That day, in hatred, sorrow and self-loathing did I make my sacred oath. I swore that until the day I had gained the power to release her from my enemy I would never let my face be seen by another." He shakes his head again. "Foolish as that may seem now, many years later, I cannot violate my oath."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 30, 2003)

Soveliss walks up from the darkness and sits by the fire. He rubs his hands near the fire to warm them. Turning his head to Korosh he says. "I hope I am not prying but I heard what you just said as I walked up. A oath is a powerful thing. But it gets it's power from the conviction of the person making it. I can respect that." His moment of seriousness passes and a broad grin spreads on his face. Is that stew I smell?  Hand me a bowl please." He wolfs down the stew and bread. "Oh by the way we should keep the camp fires burning high tonight and a a armed watch. There are signs of wolves about."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 30, 2003)

_“That's a sad story indeed,”_ Hassan replies, _“and I hope that you will be released from your oath someday.”_

The merchants, who listened to Korosh's words, seem pleased by that story, and you notice their somewhat reserved attitude slowly melting away.

_“A man of honor, I like that,”_ you hear the dwarf say to one of the merchants in the background.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 30, 2003)

"I thank you for your understanding, not everyone is so accepting of deviation from the norm."
Korosh smiles sadly and continues gazing into the flames.
"I have cast no spells today, I can take first watch."
He takes a bowl of stew and walks to the edge of the camp, facing away from the fire. He removes the mask from his face, after making sure that noone could see his mutilated flesh, and quickly devours the meal. Under his heavy cowl his face is cloaked in darkness.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 30, 2003)

Hassan nods and then goes to tend the horses. The evening slowly fades into the night and you arrange a watch-schedule.

I'll just assume double watches with changing schedule and if something happens simply roll up randomly who is on watch at that time (rerolling obviously inapplicable results), unless you object.

The campfire is kept high as Soveliss suggested and the night remains silent, until...


----------



## Thanee (Nov 1, 2003)

It's already deep into the night, Faedalar and Thorgar are on guard duty right now. The weather was continually getting worse and it's been heavily snowing for a few hours. It's almost impossible to keep the campfire running.

You wake up from the howling winds sweeping through the valley. Sight is heavily reduced. Was this a pair of yellow eyes out there in the darkness? On second glance, nothing can be seen...


----------



## Thanee (Nov 3, 2003)

After a while, when nothing happens, you go back to sleep. The night passes without any incident, it probably was only the weather playing tricks on you, anyways.

When the morning comes, the snowing has stopped, but the grey sky is covered in thick clouds now and light mist reduces the vision much like the snow during the night. The following day will surely be less pleasant, than the one before...


----------



## Thanee (Nov 3, 2003)

*Day 3 of Hammer, 1372 DR*

In the morning breakfast is served and the carts are prepared to continue towards Sundabar...


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 3, 2003)

Korosh slumps tiredly in his makeshift seat on the wagon, wearied by troubling dreams the preceding night. He lazily watches the forest to his side of the cart to pass the time.


----------



## WhatKu (Nov 3, 2003)

Keeping pace with the wagons, Cade scans the forest. _What in Tyr's name were those eyes? I have had tricks played on me before, but those were too real. No one on the journey has yellow eyes. Was that just an owl? I can't belive that. Something sinister is going on. _ Looking up to see Korosh in the wagon next to him, Cade swings up and stands next to the man. "Did you see those eyes last night? For a moment, yellow eyes were watching the camp from the darkness. It has me... spooked."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Nov 3, 2003)

"Most likely one of those wolves prowling about. A campfire can cause a animal's eyes to seem to glow."

Soveliss will sit next to the driver of the lead wagon with his short bow on his lap. He will keep a eye out ahead.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 3, 2003)

Korosh scratches his chin trough his mask and looks up at Cade and Soveliss. "I thought that was a dream... I guess it could have been anything, some animal most likely, but we should not rule out the possibility of an ambush."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 4, 2003)

When you walk around the campsite a bit during the morning, you will notice tracks, similar to the ones Soveliss spotted in the north, where the eyes have been seen during the night. They are only barely visible now, because of the snowfall, tho.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 5, 2003)

About an hour later, the caravan is ready to continue. The mist has lifted somewhat and you can see a good hundred yards now.

You have traveled for two hours maybe, when the wagon in the lead comes to a halt. A small scaly humanoid with a rat tail suddenly appeared out of nowhere maybe thirty feet away from the wagon. The creature utters curses in the draconic language, more to itself than anyone else. It's covered in furs and you can see no obvious weapons or armor.

Korosh, Faedalar and Soveliss are in the first cart, right behind the wagon, about fifty feet away from the creature; Cade, Pendrin and Quinn are in the second cart, about seventy feet away from it. Hassan and Thorgar are behind the last cart.

Additional information:

*Pendrin, Korosh, Faedalar and Quinn:*


Spoiler



You can see larger footprints around the position, where the scaly humanoid appeared. They probably come from some four-legged creature of considerable size. By a quick estimate, the creature must be about 10 feet long.



*Cade and Soveliss:*


Spoiler



You can see larger footprints around the position, where the scaly humanoid appeared. They probably come from some four-legged creature of considerable size. By a quick estimate, the creature must be about 10 feet long. And you are quite certain, that it is standing there... invisible!


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 5, 2003)

Korosh directs his gaze at the diminutive humanoid and adresses it in flawless Draconic, his tone both polite and commanding.

"What is your purpose here, child of the dragons? Why do you block our path?"


----------



## WhatKu (Nov 6, 2003)

Hopping down, Cade breaks into a light run to the other cart. Leaning over, Cade whispers to Korosh "There is something very large, and very invisible next to the scaly thing. Walk carefully."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 6, 2003)

Faedalar murmurs something softly to himself and touches his symbol of Rillifane idly as he hangs back at the wagon, observing the confrontation cautiously.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 8, 2003)

The small humanoid points a finger at Korosh and stares at him for a moment, then he starts to speak. The draconic words don't make sense at first, but only a split-second after, Korosh realizes, that the creature is not speaking to him, but uttering an incantation. There is not enough time to react, a moment later, two small red globes start racing towards the sorcerer and smash into his chest, wounding him severely. He feels them burn into his flesh, but when he looks down, he sees his clothing unscathed.

*INITIATIVE!*

21 Pendrin
20 _four-legged creature_
20 Faedalar
17 Soveliss
17 _small humanoid (spellcaster)_
16 Thorgar
14 Nightwind
13 Cade
 9 Korosh
 6 Quinn
 4 Hassan

Cade - unscathed
Faedalar - unscathed
Nightwind - unscathed
Korosh - seriously wounded *
Pendrin - unscathed
Quinn - unscathed
Soveliss - unscathed

Thorgar - unscathed
Hassan - unscathed
Heavy Warhorse - unscathed

_small humanoid (spellcaster)_ - unscathed
_four-legged creature_ - unscathed, _invisible_

_unscathed_ - full hp
_scratched_ - 91%-99% hp
_lightly wounded_ - 76%-90% hp
_moderately wounded_ - 51%-75% hp
_seriously wounded_ - 26%-50% hp
_critically wounded_ - 1%-25% hp
_disabled_ - 0 hp
_dying_ - -1 to -9 hp
_dead_ - -10 hp

* _wounded or healed last round_


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 9, 2003)

Korosh utters a curse in Draconic and launches a necromantic ray against his enemies.

ooc:
When his initiative comes up Korosh will cast a Ray of Enfeeblement on the invisible beast.


----------



## WhatKu (Nov 9, 2003)

Cade touchs his companions side, while invoking Tyr's power, sending divine energey through Korosh. He then draws his longsword. 

OOC: Dropping a Summon Monster I to cast Cure Light Wounds on Korosh, healing 1d8+2 Damage. If Korosh is down, I cast Bless instead. I draw my longsword afterwards.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 12, 2003)

Still waiting... Yellow Sign? Andrew?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 12, 2003)

With a nearly unheard murmur, Faedalar moves up, placing his hand on Cade's shoulder.  Cade feels a surge of power course through him (casting _guidance_).


----------



## Yellow Sign (Nov 12, 2003)

Soveliss draws his bow and launches an arrow at the Kobold sorcerer. 


[OOC: Please forgive my absence, but my wife and then my aunt were in the hospital and it was a very hectic week. But I am back!]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 12, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> [OOC: Please forgive my absence, but my wife and then my aunt were in the hospital and it was a very hectic week. But I am back!]




No problem at all, RL always takes precedence over gaming!


----------



## Thanee (Nov 13, 2003)

*Round 1*

Pendrin, seeing the small humanoid begin the hostalities, starts singing a song of valor, that fills you with courage, while preparing his shortbow.

Your eyes are focused on the tracks left by the invisible creature, especially now as it seems to move forward leaping a small distance and smashing right into Cade's shield while turning visible, pushing him back a few feet with its enormous body mass. The creature looks like a gigantic weasel, about 10 feet long and even on four legs standing as tall as a human at the shoulders. While staggering to keep his balance, Cade realizes, that he has successfully blocked the attack of the giant animal.

Only moments thereafter he feels the touch of a hand on his shoulder, when Faedalar lays the spell upon him.

Soveliss readies his bow and loses an arrow on the enemy spellcaster from atop the cart, but his shot is taken too quick and the arrow goes wild unfortunately.

The small humanoid then screams loudly in a high-pitched voice, it almost seems like he is going to alarm someone. He then casts another spell and another pair of missiles fly past Korosh and burn into Faedalar's chest, hurting him badly.

You hear heavy foot stomps from behind and a grumbling voice, that must be Thorgar's.

Cade steps back from the towering animal and touches Korosh while uttering a prayer to Tyr. The wounds, the human sustains, close partially from the magical healing spell. He then draws his sword and readies himself for combat.

Korosh sees his chance now to hit the sleek beast with his necromantic ray and takes it. The creature growls in pain as the coruscating ray hits it, draining away its strength.

Quinn stays in position to guard the rearmost cart from any reinforcements, that might arrive soon.

Hassan also keeps watch at the back of the caravan.

Then you notice the snow around the caravan to move at some spots at both sides and more of the scaly humanoids emerge from their hiding places. Like the other one in front of the caravan, they wear simple fur clothing, but these also carry shields and small spears. They seem to have been buried within the snow. You wonder for a moment, how they could stand the freezing cold, but that's not important now. A total of six is readying their weapons to attack you.

21 Pendrin
20 _four-legged creature_
20 Faedalar
17 Soveliss
17 _small humanoid (spellcaster)_
16 Thorgar
14 Nightwind
13 Cade
 9 Korosh
 6 Quinn
 4 Hassan
 1 _six small humanoids_

Cade - unscathed, _inspired courage_, _guidance_
Faedalar - seriously wounded *, _inspired courage_
Nightwind - unscathed, _inspired courage_
Korosh - moderately wounded *, _inspired courage_
Pendrin - unscathed, _inspired courage_
Quinn - unscathed, _inspired courage_
Soveliss - unscathed, _inspired courage_

Thorgar - unscathed, _inspired courage_
Hassan - unscathed, _inspired courage_
Heavy Warhorse - unscathed, _inspired courage_

_small humanoid (spellcaster)_ - unscathed
_six small humanoids_ - unscathed
_four-legged creature_ - unscathed, -4 penalty to Str

_unscathed_ - full hp
_scratched_ - 91%-99% hp
_lightly wounded_ - 76%-90% hp
_moderately wounded_ - 51%-75% hp
_seriously wounded_ - 26%-50% hp
_critically wounded_ - 1%-25% hp
_disabled_ - 0 hp
_dying_ - -1 to -9 hp
_dead_ - -10 hp

* _wounded or healed last round_


----------



## Yellow Sign (Nov 13, 2003)

Cursing under his breath, Soveliss readies another arrow. This time he tries to time the shot so it will arrives as the spellcaster kobold begins to cast a spell.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 13, 2003)

Korosh laughs, and speaks in Draconic "Is this all the forces at your disposal? Pathetic." Than he casts _sleep_ into the largest group of kobolds.


----------



## WhatKu (Nov 13, 2003)

Letting out an inspired series of curses in Celestial, Cade rushes to Faedalrs side, and calls upon Tyr's divine might again, patching wounds in his side. 

OOC: Dropping Bless to cast Cure Light Wounds, 1d8+2 HP Healed. MEDIC!


----------



## Thanee (Nov 14, 2003)

*Round 2*

Pendrin fires an arrow at the meanest-looking kobold on the right side, sending the small humanoid to the ground with his well-aimed shot.

The dire weasel follows Cade and tries to bite him, but is again repelled by the cleric's shield.

Faedalar casts a healing spell on himself and his wounds close completely.

Soveliss points his bow at the kobold sorcerer and aims carefully, waiting for his next move.

The kobold sorcerer, however, does not seem to do anything but flash an ugly grin in Korosh's direction.

Thorgar's heavy footsteps lead him to the right side of the caravan, where Pendrin has already dropped one of the kobolds, engaging the remaining two in melee.

Cade, realizing, that his spell won't be needed, instead attacks the weasel, but misses completely.

The kobold sorcerer's eyes narrow as Korosh starts taunting him and then as the human starts casting his spell, the kobold suddenly begins to cast himself. Soveliss, ready for this moment, still has his bow trained on the kobold and this time his arrow strikes true, flying into his shoulder and wounding him severely. The sorcerer struggles to retain his concentration, but fails and the magical energies dissipate from his fingers. Korosh continues casting his spell uninterrupted, keeping the three kobolds on the left side within view.

Just in case you don't know, _sleep_ has a 1 round casting time now.

On the right side the two remaining kobolds fight against the dwarven guard, and you can hear Thorgar curse as one spear pierces his armor, but the wound is not much more than a scratch.

From the left, the other group of kobolds moves in towards Korosh, Cade and Faedalar, attacking each of them. Only Korosh gets hit, still busy casting his spell, and bites his teeth to maintain concentration, the spell slowly slips from his mind, but a surge of adrenalin keeps him going and he continues the casting. However, he is in pretty bad shape again.

Quinn and Hassan give warning shouts from the back, where three more enemies are sighted now, and engange them. Quinn swings his rapier against one of the kobolds, but barely misses, while Hassan sends his warhorse into battle, which promptly smashes one of the scaly humanoids with one of its mighty hooves. He cannot bring his scimitar into a good position to attack himself, tho.

21 Pendrin
20 _dire weasel_
20 Faedalar
16 Thorgar
14 Nightwind
13 Cade
 9 Soveliss
 9 _kobold sorcerer_
 9 Korosh
 1 _three kobold warriors (right)_ (1 down)
 1 _three kobold warriors (left)_
 1 _three kobold warriors (back)_ (1 down)
 1 Quinn
 1 Hassan

Cade - unscathed, _inspired courage_, _guidance_
Faedalar - unscathed *, _inspired courage_
Nightwind - unscathed, _inspired courage_
Korosh - seriously wounded *, _inspired courage_
Pendrin - unscathed, _inspired courage_
Quinn - unscathed, _inspired courage_
Soveliss - unscathed, _inspired courage_

Thorgar - lightly wounded *, _inspired courage_
Hassan - unscathed, _inspired courage_
Heavy Warhorse - unscathed, _inspired courage_

_kobold sorcerer_ - moderately wounded *
_three kobold warriors (right)_ - unscathed (2); dying (1) *
_three kobold warriors (left)_ - unscathed (3)
_three kobold warriors (back)_ - unscathed (2); dying (1) *
_dire weasel_ - unscathed, -4 penalty to Str

_unscathed_ - full hp
_scratched_ - 91%-99% hp
_lightly wounded_ - 76%-90% hp
_moderately wounded_ - 51%-75% hp
_seriously wounded_ - 26%-50% hp
_critically wounded_ - 1%-25% hp
_disabled_ - 0 hp
_dying_ - -1 to -9 hp
_dead_ - -10 hp

* _wounded or healed last round_


----------



## Yellow Sign (Nov 14, 2003)

"Thats more like it!" mumbles Soveliss as he notches another arrow. "This should do the trick." And he fires at the kobold sorcerer.


----------



## WhatKu (Nov 14, 2003)

Cursing Again at his inability to hit weasel flesh, Cade plays combat medic with Korosh, trying to heal his wounds. 

OOC: Dropping Bless to cast CWL for 1d8+2 HP. If he is somehow healed before I can reach him, I cast Summon Monster I to summon a Celestial Badger to attack the Weseal.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 14, 2003)

WhatKu, Cade can do a 5' step to get away from the weasel, but he will surely be threatened by at least one of the kobolds then, since he still needs to be able to touch Korosh. Cast defensively or just take the AoO? (I assume the latter, as Cade is fairly well-armoured.)


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 15, 2003)

OOC: I don't believe it's quite my turn yet, but I'll try casting a Calm Animals on the weasel when it is.  Sorry about not being here; my internet was knocked out yesterday by some heavy-duty wind.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 15, 2003)

No problem! I actually thought about doing that for you last turn, but I just chose a more simple action (and healing yourself seemed like an obvious choice anyways ). And of course it's your turn, it always is. In case you got that wrong... we are doing actions on a round-by-round basis, that is you post actions for the next round after I have posted the last round's summary and then, when all actions have been posted, or enough time has gone by waiting for those (usually a day, sometimes two), the next round is summarized and it's your turn again to post actions, and so on. If I were resolving each individual action and not all in one go, those combats would take months!  You also don't have to post in initiative order, that's too cumbersome. Just post what your character is going to do next round, and I'll figure how to put that into context.


----------



## WhatKu (Nov 15, 2003)

OOC: AoO is fine by me. Hopefully the Kobolds wont roll a 20.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 15, 2003)

When he has finished casting the _Sleep_ spell Korosh will take a 5 foot step to get out of the Kobolds threathened area and cast another _Sleep_ on the largest remaining group of Kobolds.

ooc: I didn't know about the full round casting time. I guess i should have been more thorough in my research before I picked my spells


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2003)

*Round 3*

Having no clear target now, Pendrin turns around and fires his next arrow at the kobold sorcerer, piercing his thigh.

The dire weasel once more tries to bite into the cleric's shoulder, but this time he cannot bring his shield into position to block the attack, and the ugly fangs sink deeply into his flesh, while they latch onto his body and keep attached to it. Cade feels a slight dizziness growing as the creature begins to suck his blood from the wound.

Faedalar reacts quickly and casts his soothing spell keeping his eyes fixed on the weasel after stepping away from the threatening kobold. Unfortunately it doesn't seem to have any effect on the animal, as it resists the spell.

Thorgar cleaves right through the two kobolds near him with his mighty waraxe and cuts them both down in a bloody mess.

Cade, being held in place by the dire weasel cannot reach Korosh and therefore decides to summon help and begins casting a spell, unimpressed by the distraction caused by the blood drain. The kobold near him tries to stab the cleric with his spear once he let his guard down to concentrate, but misses.

Seeing the kobold sorcerer falter from Pendrin's arrow, Soveliss decides to end his sorry existance and fires at him again. He aims carefully and shoots his arrow right into the kobold's throat, who throws his head back and spits blood, then drops to his knees with his eyes staring blankly at you, and finally falls over, quite dead.

OUCH!!

Moments later, Korosh finishes his spell and two more kobolds drop to the ground around him, suddenly overcome by a deep slumber. Only the one near the druid remains standing. Realizing, that the opposition is almost defeated and feeling the pain growing from his heavy wounds, he decides not to cast his next spell, but rather waits to see what happens further (delay).

The remaining kobolds draw strength from a last surge of hatred and instead of the wise decision to flee, continue their futile assault. One hits Faedalar, barely wounding him, the other two attack Hassan and one hits for moderate damage.

Quinn moves behind one of the kobolds attacking Hassan and impales the creature with a quick stab from his rapier. As he pulls out his weapon, the kobold drops to the ground. Hassan's scimitar glances off the last kobold's armour, but his warhorse crushes the small humanoid under its hooves.

High above, Nightwind glides silently through the air and watches the surroundings...

21 Korosh (delaying)
21 Pendrin
20 _dire weasel_
20 Faedalar
16 Thorgar
14 Nightwind
13 Cade
 9 Soveliss
 9 _kobold sorcerer_ (down)
 1 _three kobold warriors (right)_ (3 down)
 1 _three kobold warriors (left)_ (2 down)
 1 _three kobold warriors (back)_ (3 down)
 1 Quinn
 1 Hassan

Cade - moderately wounded *, _inspired courage_, _guidance_
Faedalar - scratched *, _inspired courage_
Nightwind - unscathed, _inspired courage_
Korosh - seriously wounded, _inspired courage_
Pendrin - unscathed, _inspired courage_
Quinn - unscathed, _inspired courage_
Soveliss - unscathed, _inspired courage_

Thorgar - lightly wounded, _inspired courage_
Hassan - lightly wounded *, _inspired courage_
Heavy Warhorse - unscathed, _inspired courage_

_kobold sorcerer_ - dead *
_three kobold warriors (right)_ - dying * (3)
_three kobold warriors (left)_ - unscathed (1); unscathed, _sleeping_ (2)
_three kobold warriors (back)_ - dying * (2); dead * (1)
_dire weasel_ - unscathed, -4 penalty to Str, attached to Cade

_unscathed_ - full hp
_scratched_ - 91%-99% hp
_lightly wounded_ - 76%-90% hp
_moderately wounded_ - 51%-75% hp
_seriously wounded_ - 26%-50% hp
_critically wounded_ - 1%-25% hp
_disabled_ - 0 hp
_dying_ - -1 to -9 hp
_dead_ - -10 hp

* _wounded or healed last round_


----------



## WhatKu (Nov 16, 2003)

"Can someone get this thing off of me? It kinda hurts. Alot." 
Cade then tries to cast a spell to heal the damage the giant weaseal is causing him.

OOC: Dropping Bless to cast CWL on myself. 1d8+2 HP healed.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Nov 16, 2003)

Soveliss smiles as the kobold falls from his arrow. "That will teach you to attack us, Kobold scum!" Looking around he see's that Cade is in trouble. Dropping his longbow, Soveliss quickdraws his rapier and jumps down from the wagon to attack the dire weasel.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 16, 2003)

Korosh loads his crossbow, groaning quietly in pain, and fires a bolt at the remaining Kobold.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 16, 2003)

His immediately useful spells cast, Faedalar grips his sickle's hilt and pulls it from his belt, advancing towards the weasel...


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2003)

*Round 4*

Korosh fires a crossbow bolt at the last kobold standing. His fingers trembling he releases the bolt too early, tho, and it lands somewhere in the snow.

Pendrin also fires at the kobold, but the arrow glances off its armor.

Cade breathes heavily to fight the upcoming dizziness, as the weasel drains more blood from his wound.

While advancing towards the weasel, Faedalar firmly grips and pulls the sickle from his belt, ready to strike. He runs his sickle along the back of the animal and manages to wound the creature.

The dwarven guard, Thorgar, obviously pleased by his combat prowess, moves over to the left side to help with the remaining enemies.

Next to the weasel, a small badger suddenly appears, summoned by Cade's spell. It immediately attacks the beast, hitting with a claw and its bite for minor damage.

Cade finally finds a suitable target for his spell, and casts it on himself, still suffering from the blood loss, but his steely will easily overcomes these minor distractions and his wounds close completely, except where the weasel's fangs are still sunken in his flesh. The dizziness lessens a bit, but he feels it growing again quickly.

In one fluent motion, Soveliss drops his longbow and jumps down from the cart towards where the others are still fighting. Lightning fast, he whips out his rapier and stabs the giant weasel, piercing deeply into its flesh.

The last kobold looks after the druid, but decides to rather attack the wounded human with that crossbow. His spear misses Korosh, however.

Quinn and Hassan stay behind, they wouldn't reach the front in time and the remaining enemies seem well-covered, anyways.

21 Korosh
21 Pendrin
20 _dire weasel_
20 Faedalar
16 Thorgar
14 Nightwind
13 _summoned Celestial Badger_
13 Cade
 9 Soveliss
 9 _kobold sorcerer_ (down)
 1 _three kobold warriors (right)_ (3 down)
 1 _three kobold warriors (left)_ (2 down)
 1 _three kobold warriors (back)_ (3 down)
 1 Quinn
 1 Hassan

Cade - unscathed *, 1 point of Con damage, _inspired courage_, _guidance_
Faedalar - scratched, _inspired courage_
Nightwind - unscathed, _inspired courage_
Korosh - seriously wounded, _inspired courage_
Pendrin - unscathed, _inspired courage_
Quinn - unscathed, _inspired courage_
Soveliss - unscathed, _inspired courage_

Thorgar - lightly wounded, _inspired courage_
Hassan - lightly wounded, _inspired courage_
Heavy Warhorse - unscathed, _inspired courage_
_summoned Celestial Badger_ - unscathed

_kobold sorcerer_ - dead
_three kobold warriors (right)_ - dying (3)
_three kobold warriors (left)_ - unscathed (1); unscathed, _sleeping_ (2)
_three kobold warriors (back)_ - dying (2); dead (1)
_dire weasel_ - critically wounded *, -4 penalty to Str, attached to Cade

_unscathed_ - full hp
_scratched_ - 91%-99% hp
_lightly wounded_ - 76%-90% hp
_moderately wounded_ - 51%-75% hp
_seriously wounded_ - 26%-50% hp
_critically wounded_ - 1%-25% hp
_disabled_ - 0 hp
_dying_ - -1 to -9 hp
_dead_ - -10 hp

* _wounded or healed last round_


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 16, 2003)

Korosh curses and fires another bolt at the Kobold.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 16, 2003)

Faedalar pauses, and returns the sickle to his belt.  He speaks to the weasel soothingly (attempting wild empathy).


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2003)

Erm... Wild Empathy is like Diplomacy... it takes some time, usually about a minute, and is hardly useable in combat!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Nov 17, 2003)

Pulling his bloody rapier out of the weasel, Soveliss stabs again at the beast.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 17, 2003)

I'll just stab it, then.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2003)

*Round 5*

Quickly, Korosh loads another bolt into his crossbow, while taking as little distance as necessary from the advancing kobold. He points his crossbow at the creature's chest and pulls the trigger. The kobold drops its spear and grasps the bolt protruding from its chest, eyes going blank moments before the small humanoid collapses into the snow.

Pendrin carefully aims at the weasel and shoots an arrow, hoping not to hit Cade. He succeeds in the latter, but unfortunately also misses the weasel.

The dire weasel sucks more blood out of the cleric's shoulder, who barely stays conscious, fighting against the dizziness caused by the blood loss. His face is growing pale already.

Faedalar wonders, what the kobolds have done to this poor animal to fill it with such aggressions and hatred. Still, he cannot let his companion die and therefore punches his sickle deep into the weasel's back. Under the combined wounds, the beast fades into unconsciousness, losening its grip on Cade's shoulder and falling limply to the ground, blood spilling from its heavy wounds.

Cade drops to his knees, he really looks like he is in a bad shape now. The badger he summoned to help licks some blood from the weasel's wounds and disappears a few seconds later.

*The fight is over, the enemies are defeated, and can be taken care of as desired.*

Pendrin casts a healing spell on Korosh, realizing, that he cannot help Cade with it. The human's wounds close swiftly and he feels a lot better afterwards.


*Encounter Award: 328 XP*


Cade - unscathed, 5 points of Con damage
Faedalar - scratched
Nightwind - unscathed
Korosh - unscathed
Pendrin - unscathed
Quinn - unscathed
Soveliss - unscathed

Thorgar - lightly wounded
Hassan - lightly wounded
Heavy Warhorse - unscathed

_kobold sorcerer_ - dead
_three kobold warriors (right)_ - dying (2); dead (1)
_three kobold warriors (left)_ - unscathed, _sleeping_ (2); dying (1)
_three kobold warriors (back)_ - dying (2); dead (1)
_dire weasel_ - dying, -4 penalty to Str

_unscathed_ - full hp
_scratched_ - 91%-99% hp
_lightly wounded_ - 76%-90% hp
_moderately wounded_ - 51%-75% hp
_seriously wounded_ - 26%-50% hp
_critically wounded_ - 1%-25% hp
_disabled_ - 0 hp
_dying_ - -1 to -9 hp
_dead_ - -10 hp

* _wounded or healed last round_


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 18, 2003)

Korosh turns to Pendrin, "Thank you, I needed that." then adresses the group in general. "We should keep two of the kobolds alive for questioning, the sleeping ones would be best. If anyone has any good rope and the skill to use it I would suggest that you tie them up. I can handle the unpleasant business of interrogating these little thugs. The other ones should be put to death."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2003)

What are you waiting for?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Nov 19, 2003)

Soveliss will help Cade up on his feet and help him over to a wagon to sit. "Hey are you going to be ok?" He will pull out his waterskin and give the cleric a drink. 

After hearing Korosh ask for some rope, Soveliss will say "I have some good rope let me tie the nasty bugger up." He will then go over to the sleeping Kobold and tie him up with some of his silk rope. (Take twenty on a use rope +4)


----------



## WhatKu (Nov 19, 2003)

"Looks like Beshba took an interest in me today. It will take me a while to regain the strength I lost to the animal. I have no magic to speed the healing, and I doubt anyone in our group does either. I doubt I can be much of a help for a while"

(3 Con left! Oh boy! A strong wind will flay the skin from my bones!)


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 19, 2003)

Korosh draws his dagger and systematically slits the throats of all the remaining Kobolds, except the one being tied up. Then he lifts the tied up Kobold into the cart, where it is cornered between three barrels, leans down and slaps the beast none too gently in the face.  
Speaking draconic in a hard and cruel tone, his dark cloaked form towers over the Kobold menacingly. "You are filth, a disgusting verminous pest who should be wiped off the face of this world. I should destroy you like we so easily slaughtered your comrades, but if you cooperate I may be lenient. If you lie to me your death is going to be long and painful, I know more about suffering than you could ever imagine." 
"How long have your people been raiding in this region? Where is your lair? What is the number and disposition of your forces? Who are your allies and your enemies? Speak, wretched creature!" 

ooc: Are there any other questions that you think we should ask? (players)


----------



## Thanee (Nov 20, 2003)

*Korosh:*


Spoiler



While moving around to finish off the remaining kobolds, you notice two small vials on the kobold sorcerer's belt, partially hidden under the thick fur clothing.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> *Korosh:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...






Spoiler



He takes them, and makes a mental note to _Detect Magic_ on them later


----------



## Thanee (Nov 21, 2003)

Korosh moves around to put the dying kobolds to death, while the rest is gathering around Cade, trying to help the cleric back on his feet. He's still a bit shaky, but is slowly feeling better.

*Faedalar:*


Spoiler



While Korosh is killing the remaining kobolds, he spends a little more time at the sorcerer, than with the others. You notice, that he picks up something from him, but can't see what it is.



When this is done, Korosh picks up the last kobold and interrogates him. It doesn't take long, until the creature starts talking in the draconic language to answer the questions.

*Korosh and Soveliss:*


Spoiler



_“Us has been here for a few nights now. We live in cave to the north. Three days. Rest of us is dead, we alone now. Me alone now. Big ugly, troll, came to cave and killed them. Only we escape and start raid for food. It cold but Skryxxaz make warm sometimes with his magic stick. Let me go, please! Me no hurt you. I give you gold, yes?”_ He wiggles his arm, trying to reach inside his clothing, but can't get it free. _“Let me go, me tell you all you want.”_


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 21, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> When this is done, Korosh picks up the last kobold and interrogates him. It doesn't take long, until the creature starts talking in the draconic language to answer the questions.
> 
> *Korosh and Soveliss:*
> 
> ...




He draws his dagger and places its point a fraction of an inch from the Kobold's left eye. Though he's feeling mostly pity towards the poor creature his voice is cold with hateful menace. He hopes to frighten a truth out of the kobold, though he doesn't know that the kobold is lying. "I don't believe you. Lie to me again and you will spend the rest of the day dying. Tell me everything, ommit nothing."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 21, 2003)

The kobold starts to sob and barely brings a word out.

*Korosh and Soveliss:*


Spoiler



Me no lie! *sob*


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 21, 2003)

Korosh shrugs and rises, seeing no further point in tormenting the unfortunate creature. Speeking in common to the people around him; "He claims to be the last surviving member of his tribe, they were recently evicted from their cave by a troll, possibly the same troll who attacked this caravan earlier. They turned to highway robbery to survive. Those who survived were killed by us. Apparently there's some money on his person, and a wand on the corpse of the sorcerer. Do with him as you will. I'm sure there's more wealth to be found among the dead."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 22, 2003)

You don't have to wait for me to post something, actually, I often wait before I post, to give you a chance to answer your fellow players.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 22, 2003)

In the meantime, Zacharias and the other merchants have gathered around you as well. The caravan master smiles, as his gaze wanders between you.

_“I must say, I am very pleased by your performance. This attack seemed pretty dangerous, yet you managed to fend it off.”_ Zacharias turns to Cade then. _“Are you ok? I really thought we had lost you as that creature buried its teeth inside your shoulder, but now the beast is off you, you should be getting better soon. You do look a bit pale still, so you better be careful for now.”_


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 22, 2003)

Korosh bows slightly to Zacharias, "All in a days work. I'm glad I got a chance to earn my wages, and not just be a burden on your finances."
Turning to whoever is near; "Let's take a look at the treasure, shall we?" Then he goes and systematically searches all the kobolds (including the bound one) for anything of value.


----------



## WhatKu (Nov 22, 2003)

"I will be better soon, I hope."
Cade climbs onto one of the carts and tries to rest himself before another attack comes.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 22, 2003)

When you search the kobolds, you find a total of 210 gold pieces, a white pearl, a fire opal, and the aforementioned wand. Most of that by the sorcerer.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 22, 2003)

"No thanks necessary, friend merchant," Faedalar says, calling Nightwind down to perch on his outstretched arm.  While the party is fishing through the treasure, he approaches Korosh and speaks in a hushed tone, too quiet to be heard by the others.  



Spoiler



"What was that I saw you pocketing back there?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 22, 2003)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "No thanks necessary, friend merchant," Faedalar says, calling Nightwind down to perch on his outstretched arm.  While the party is fishing through the treasure, he approaches Korosh and speaks in a hushed tone, too quiet to be heard by the others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He smiles, a hidden hideous reassuring smile, echoed in his quiet voice; 



Spoiler



"Two potions. Most likely magical, like this wand here, though I haven't had the time to investigate them further."


 Speaking loudly enough for all to hear him; "We never made any agreement about how to divide the spoils of war, but I suppose we should try to divide them as evenly as possible amongst ourselves. I'll hold on to the wand, if you don't mind, as I am probably the only one here who can use it. the rest of you can divide the other items we have gathered. Let me first _Detect Magic_"

He casts the spell, and looks at the loot.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 23, 2003)

Not that Faedalar can see him smile under his featureless mask. 

*Korosh:*


Spoiler



As expected, the two potions (both faint conjuration and pretty similar) and the wand (faint abjuration) register magical auras.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 23, 2003)

Zacharias says: _“Divide any loot among yourselves, I for one am happy if we get to Sundabar unscathed.”_


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 23, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Not that Faedalar can see him smile under his featureless mask.




Exactly, which is why I wrote that it was hidden 


"I do not know for certain, but I would guess the potions are _Cure Light Wounds._"


----------



## Thanee (Nov 25, 2003)

_Meanwhile, in the north..._

Joyousgard and his new aquaintances had been in Citadel Felbarr, from there the small group was heading to Sundabar. Striving for no less then spiritual, mental and physical perfection, there was no real direction his path would lead him, as long as it led him towards his goal, so Joy stayed with them to observe and learn. Since they had heard rumors, that the direct route to Sundabar would be too dangerous to travel right now, they decided to travel to Auvandell first and go east from there. It proved to be a fatal choice...

With the weather growing worse from one day to the other, they had to take cover in a larger cavern, which they luckily discovered a few days south from the mighty dwarven citadel. It was empty, altho it seemed in use, and there were signs of a recent fight, but having no choice, the adventurers decided to stay and hope that the inhabitants wouldn't come back too soon. Of course, this wish was not granted. At some point during the night, a large hideous and vaguely humanoid creature, a troll, entered the cavern and altho they were prepared for trouble, it was more than a match to the few of them. Seeing no hope and no way to survive this encounter, Cedric, a human warrior in the service of the church of Tyr, turned to Joy and handed him an envelope with the words _“I have failed. Bring this to Sundabar. Run!”_

Joyousgard didn't think, he just did what the human told him to do. His legs carried him far away from the cavern and he continued his way southwards, fighting against the snow and the cold. Three days he walked and his rations were already used up by then, mist had risen during the last night, but he continued along his path, whereever it might lead him now...

A few hours later, vague shapes are forming out of the mist and the dampened sound of voices can be heard. Getting closer, Joyousgard can see a larger wagon and two carts, all drawn by horses, and a group of travelers, merchants and guards it seems, gathered around them. Observing the scene for a while, he also spots some corpses, one of a larger animal and almost a dozen smaller shapes.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 25, 2003)

*Joyousgard:*


Spoiler



The letter, Cedric gave to you, is sealed with the sign of Tyr and addressed to Lathkiera Morlund.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 25, 2003)

The Half-Elf bursts into the midst of the wagons and very weakly says "Help Me." Before he falls to the ground. There is blood caked on his clothing and not all of it is his. His feet are blue from the exposure to the cold but he appears none the worse for wear.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 26, 2003)

push


----------



## WhatKu (Nov 26, 2003)

Rising weakly, Cade stumbles over to the newly cloapsed Half-Elf, and tries to stabalize him with some of his last healing magic. "I have hardly any healing worth using on him. Anyone have ideas?"

OOC: Using my CMW, healing 1 Hp and stabalizing him.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 26, 2003)

"Thank you Sir. I feel a bit more awake now. My name is Joyousgard. My party was slaughtered by a Troll. some days away from here. I was the only survivor." The half-Elf says.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 26, 2003)

When Joyousgard arrives at the scene, he can see a lot of small scaly humanoid (kobold) corpses lying around, and a larger dead animal, which looks like a gigantic weasel. The merchants and guards seem to be in pretty good shape, tho, despite the obvious fight that has taken place here.

There are about a dozen humanoids - mostly humans and dwarves, another half-elf, two elves and a gnome - present. The half-elf is the only one mounted and one of the humans stands out a bit, as he is wearing a featureless mask, which completely covers his face.

Character descriptions are in the RG, the merchants and guards are described a bit in the beginning of this thread.

When he casts the spell, Cade notices, that the half-elf is not unconscious, as he probably assumed. He also doesn't look wounded, but he looks like he had a rough time during the last couple days for sure.

Cade, the cleric who cast the spell on Joy, doesn't look very healthy as well, his face is very pale.

One of the human merchants, who stands close to the larger group where Joyousgard headed to, now approaches him and says: _“Welcome stranger. My name is Zacharias and I am the master of this trade caravan. We are heading to Sundabar. I was just going to ask, what happened to you, but you already said... a troll? Could that be the one you guys were talking about earlier? That creature surely seems to cause a lot of trouble.”_


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 27, 2003)

Korosh turns from his conversation with Faendalar and looks at the new arrival. Taking a full vial of glass out of one of his pockets; "Well met, stranger. You seem to be in some need of healing. What would you be willing to pay us for this potion of _Cure Light_?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 27, 2003)

Joyousgard smiles and says, "Thank you Sir. It is good that we go to Sundabar. I must deliver this letter. It was my companions last request."
He then turns to address the man with the potion. "Time and willpower are all the healing I need. but thankyou for your offer."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 28, 2003)

_“We should get going again, it's still some distance to Sundabar,”_ Zacharias says. _“Joyousgard, you can come with us, of course. There should be enough room on the carts still.”_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 28, 2003)

"This one thanks you sir. I would travel with others to reduce my risk of danger." Joy says to Zacharias.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 28, 2003)

_“Yes, this is a dangerous road...,”_ Zacharias replies, while moving back to the wagon.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 28, 2003)

Feeling revived and more alert Joyousgard moves to the wagon and from a standing position dows a back flip into the back of the wagon. "Greetings." He says to those in the wagon. "I'm Joyousgard. Who are you all?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 29, 2003)

"I am Faedalar Mistmorn," the druid says, extending his hand.  "And this," he says, gesturing to a white owl sitting in the cart beside him, "is Nightwind".

BTW, if we have time I want to teach Nightwind the Defend maneuver.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 29, 2003)

Sure, you can do that. It takes a week to teach one trick, but you can start to do it and will finish eventually. Would be nice, if you added that in your posts every now and then, when it fits, that Faedalar is working with his animal.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 29, 2003)

Joyousgard smiles a pure white smile and says, "Greetings Mr. Mistmorn and greetings to you most noble sky spirit. What takes you both to Sundabar?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 30, 2003)

Korosh unties the ropes binding the Kobold while standing in front of it and blocking its only way to freedom. He raises his gloved hand to whipe away one of the kobold's tears off its scaly sheek. "I have decided to spare you. I believe you told me the truth and will not dirty my blade with your blood. You will live, but I give you a choice of how you will live.
I can release you, give you complete and utter freedom such as you have never before experienced. You will have the freedom of solitude, you will be alone and helpless but noone will tell you what to do. That would be a sentence of death. If you are not simply killed at sight by the first random hunanoid or beast that wanders by you will die a long slow death of cold and starvation. That is one option.
Or you can choose to stay with me, be my servant and ally. I will treat you better than your dead chief, I will feed you, keep you warm and in greater safety that you would have alone. You will obey me and I will be a good master, disobey and you will be punished. That life will be longer and more comfortable, but you will not be free. This is your other option."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 30, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "Greetings Mr. Mistmorn and greetings to you most noble sky spirit. What takes you both to Sundabar?"




"I had been tracking a group of bugbears which were responsible for deaths of my friends," Faedalar says, his head bowed in a symbol of remembrance.  "I followed them to around Silverymoon and then was told they could be in these mountains.  So I hooked up with this caravan."  Nightwind is flapping around in the cart, evidently going through some series of motions Faedalar is teaching him.  "Nightwind here lured me away from the clearing when the monsters attacked.  I believe this is the spirit of Rillifane himself, protecting me."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 1, 2003)

The kobold looks at Korosh with big eyes, obviously considering his options, as the human has stated them...


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> The kobold looks at Korosh with big eyes, obviously considering his options, as the human has stated them...




"Well," Korosh taps his fingers on one of the barrels impatiently, "what's your desicion?"


----------



## Thanee (Dec 4, 2003)

The kobold finally answers after a while (still talking draconic): _“Yes, master, me stay with you.”_

The caravan is ready to depart in the meantime and the journey is continued...


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> The kobold finally answers after a while (still talking draconic): _“Yes, master, me stay with you.”_




"Excellent. You may start your service by gathering some rations for yourself." He hands the Kobold back its weapon and gestures towards the fallen weasel, and with a shrugging motion towards one of the Kobold's former companions. 
Turning to his own companions he speaks in common. "The Kobold has surrendered to me and willingly entered my service. I will give him a chance to redeem himself." _And I will get myself a little pet,_ he thinks to himself sarcastically. _ It will likely be more of a liability than an asset, but having that pathetic creature around might take my mind off more depressing matters. Hah! What a sight we'd make; A dark-robed faceless man with a kobold servant. Someone so ludicris couldn't possibly be percieved as a threat. But then I probably overestimate people's appreciation of the absurd._


----------



## Thanee (Dec 7, 2003)

The kobold does as Korosh told him and cuts some meat out of the weasel and prepares the food for himself.

After hearing Korosh's words, Zacharias says: _“I hope you know what you are doing. These creatures are not exactly known for their social behaviour. But ok, I'll tolerate him here as long as you keep an eye on him and make sure, that he means no harm for any of us. At least he seems frightened enough so we shouldn't expect any hostilities.”_

The caravan finally continues its journey towards Sundabar and the remaining day passes without any further incident. Occasional snowfall makes the progress slow, but at least the mist had vanished after a few hours. In the evening, the wagon and carts are positioned to provide cover from the cold winds and the camp is prepared.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 7, 2003)

"If it harms none. I would like to take first watch with another person. I have duties in the morning and will be distracted if I'm on watch as well." Joy says while helping set up camp.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 9, 2003)

_“You can help with the first watch,”_ Thorgar, the dwarven guard, says to the half-elf.

After guard duties are distributed and supper is done, everyone goes to sleep and the camp is covered in darkness and silence. Only the small campfire provides some light and warmth.

The night goes by and besides the occasional howl in the distance, nothing noteworthy happened. With the sunrise the camp becomes busy again and everything is packed on the carts to get on the road again.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 9, 2003)

In nothing but a loincloth with his hair pinned back Joyousgard moves through his morning ritual seeming to dance until he shatters a tree limb he placed between two logs. He eventualy wanders over to the others and says "How far to the town?"


----------



## Thanee (Dec 9, 2003)

*Day 4 of Hammer, 1372 DR*

_“At our current speed, we'll arrive in Sundabar the day after tomorrow,”_ Zacharias replies.


----------



## WhatKu (Dec 9, 2003)

From his perch on the wagon seat, Cade shakes his head wearily. "I am already tired out, and I have been awake for only a few hours. Hopefully I will be able to get aid in the city."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 10, 2003)

Cade feels slightly better in the morning (regain 1 point of Con).


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 10, 2003)

"Excellent," Faedalar says, though his facial expression makes it evident that he'd rather be in the wilderness than a cramped city.  "Hopefully the trip will remain uneventful.  I don't know how much our friend here--" gesturing at Cade--"can take."


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 11, 2003)

Korosh keeps mostly to himself, talking occasionally to his companions and his kobold lackey. The conversation with the kobold revolves mostly around the koboldic methods of sorcery, bloodlines etc, though in truth he expects to learn very little from the diminutive childish creature.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 11, 2003)

Joyousgard moves like a butterfly between the people on the caravan getting to know them and hear about thier lands and cultures.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 17, 2003)

Sorry for the delay. I fully expect the game to slow down considerably during the next few weeks anyways, however.

While Joyousgard talks to the other travelers, he learns, that Hassan, the half-elven guard, is from Calimshan, a wealthy desert kingdom far south, once founded and ruled by djinnis. As many others in his current company, he is out for adventure and is earning some coins while serving as a guard. Like Thorgar he has agreed on a longer contract and will accompany the caravan on their way for a few weeks.

Korosh's servant seems willing to obey his command, at least for now. He does wonder, however, if it will cause trouble with the guards in Sundabar, as kobolds probably are not exactly welcome there.

Cade slowly regains health during the day, which otherwise passes by without any noteworthy incident. Faedalar uses the time to train his animal companion.

Another camp is prepared in the evening and the night soon falls over the Sundabar Vale, with a clear sky, which is a beautiful sight during the winter days.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 18, 2003)

*Day 5 of Hammer, 1372 DR*

During the early morning hours, it's still before sunrise, an alarm cry wakes you. Soveliss and Hassan are keeping watch and obviously have spotted something in the dark. They are pointing towards the south, where you can barely see movement, a good hundred feet away.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 18, 2003)

Korosh awakens from his sleep with a start. "What is it!?" He wipes the sleep out of his eyes and looks at the dark shape, trying to make it out. Failing to see the source of the disturbance he shakes his kobold companion lightly, points him in the right direction and asks him what he sees.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 18, 2003)

Joy steps out of the light from the camp fires and walks southward about 30 feet from the camp. he will try to hide and await whatever is comming not attacking until they prove hostile.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2003)

“Me cannot see anything there, master,” the kobold says to Korosh in draconic.

Meanwhile the creatures - at least you think there must be more than one, judging from the movement in the shadows - get closer.

Ninety feet... Eighty feet...

They move slow and you still can't make out any features or even general shapes. You can only guess, they must be humanoid... more or less.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 19, 2003)

Korosh calls out in the direction of the approaching threat- "Who's there? Identify yourselves or be prepared to die!"


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2003)

You only hear a distant groaning, it doesn't even seem to be meant as an answer.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 19, 2003)

Korosh feels his hackles rise, acting almost reflexively he launches a Disrupt Undead against the approaching thing.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2003)

You can do that once a target is within range and visible.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 19, 2003)

Nevermind then, I'll just wait with stating my action until I can see what's coming.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 21, 2003)

Faedalar squints his eyes as he peers through the darkness towards the approaching shapes. Although this appears to be an exercise in futility, he feels compelled to do so.  "Fly," he murmurs," releasing Nightwind to go circle above.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 26, 2003)

Christmas time is nearing it's end... time to continue! 

Nightwind takes off high into the air and soon vanishes from your sight. The owl sounds a warning, seeing the group of humanoid creatures closing in, while drawing circles overhead.

Meanwhile everyone picks up weapons and shields, there is not enough time to don any armour. Joy moves away from the campfire and hides in the dark, some thirty feet away.

As the creatures enter your field of vision at about 60 feet distance, you can see ducked humanoid shapes slowly moving towards the campsite. Your immediate guess is, that these must be undead, judging from their bearing and the occasional groaning, that emerges from them. You cannot see them well enough to say for sure, though, but judging from the current situation, it won't take long until you can.

There is a total of 6 humanoid creatures you can see now, they are unarmed and unarmored and only wear tattered rags instead of clothing. Their emaciated appearance and their grey to purple flesh tones further indicate about their lifelessness. Yes, these creatures must be undead!

At first they seem slow-moving and clumsy, but soon their movement becomes fluent and quick as they sprint towards their prey and quickly get closer. They spread up a bit while they do.



Spoiler



Ghouls!


, the kobold cries in draconic!

*INITIATIVE!*

22 _6 medium-sized undead_
18 kobold warrior (NPC)
17 Korosh
15 Cade
14 Quinn (autopilot)
14 Thorgar (NPC)
13 Pendrin (autopilot)
11 Joyousgard
11 Hassan (NPC)
10 Soveliss
 9 Faedalar
 6 Nightwind (animal companion)

Cade - unscathed, 4 points of Con damage
Faedalar - unscathed
Nightwind - unscathed
Joyousgard - unscathed
Korosh - unscathed
kobold warrior - unscathed
Soveliss - unscathed

Thorgar - unscathed
Hassan - unscathed

Pendrin - unscathed
Quinn - unscathed

_6 medium-sized undead_ - unscathed

_unscathed_ - full hp
_scratched_ - 91%-99% hp
_lightly wounded_ - 76%-90% hp
_moderately wounded_ - 51%-75% hp
_seriously wounded_ - 26%-50% hp
_critically wounded_ - 1%-25% hp
_disabled_ - 0 hp
_dying_ - -1 to -9 hp
_dead_ - -10 hp

* _wounded or healed last round_


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 27, 2003)

Korosh readies to cast Disrupt Undead on the first Ghoul who come withib reach, regretting that most of his other magics are rather ineffective against the undead.

"They are Ghouls. Beware their touch!"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 29, 2003)

Joyousgard rushes to the back of the pack of undead and strikes at the last of them.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 30, 2003)

"Abominations!  Perversions of nature!" Faedalar exclaims as he once again reaches instinctively to touch his holy symbol.  While doing so, he touches his chest with his two forefingers, closing his eyes in concentration.

Casting Magic Fang - although I don't have any natural attacks, due to the Share Spell ability it affects Nightwind.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 30, 2003)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "Abominations!  Perversions of nature!" Faedalar exclaims as he once again reaches instinctively to touch his holy symbol.  While doing so, he touches his chest with his two forefingers, closing his eyes in concentration.
> 
> Casting Magic Fang - although I don't have any natural attacks, due to the Share Spell ability it affects Nightwind.



OOC: the share spell ability only works if the animal is with in 5' of you when the spell is cast.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 30, 2003)

What he said (thanks, Argent), but through your link you can call the owl back down and cast the spell on your animal companion, I'll just assume, that you do that instead. Faedalar's initiative will change to 6 then, no real change, tho.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks, both.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 2, 2004)

*Round 1*

The creatures strike lightning fast. They rush between the group and attack whoever comes within reach of their foul claws.

The six ghouls rush close to Korosh, Quinn, Thorgar, Hassan, Soveliss and Faedalar and stretch their ugly necks to bite them. Only Thorgar gets hit, and the ghoul's fangs sink into his flesh, ripping a small chunk of meat from the wound.

The kobold warrior moves behind the ghoul that threatens Korosh and drives his spear deep into the decaying flesh. Korosh in turn steps back from the undead and points his finger at it and the ghoul howls in pain as a shining white ray smashes into its chest, burning away the flesh where it connects. The ghoul's red eyes stare at the masked human, and Korosh can almost feel the hatred carried by the gaze.

Cade, still weakened, holds forth his holy symbol and Tyr's justice strikes the two ghouls closest to him (the one's near Soveliss and Faedalar), as they wiggle in agony and prepare to flee from the cleric's presence.

Quinn pierces the flesh of one of the undead with his rapier, while Thorgar misses the one opposing him with his mighty axe. Pendrin takes aim and shoots an arrow, but the shot goes wild and the arrow flies into the darkness.

Out of the darkness, Joyousgard moves in behind the pack and flanks the ghoul near Hassan. His fist connects and he hears bones splinter within the corpse, but this doesn't seem to hinder the undead creature in the slightest. Hassan fails to hit the ghoul in turn, however.

Faedalar calls down Nightwind and casts a spell on the owl.

22 _6 ghouls_
18 kobold warrior (NPC)
17 Korosh
15 Cade
14 Quinn (autopilot)
14 Thorgar (NPC)
13 Pendrin (autopilot)
11 Joyousgard
11 Hassan (NPC)
10 Soveliss
 6 Faedalar
 6 Nightwind (animal companion)

Cade - unscathed, 4 points of Con damage
Faedalar - unscathed
Nightwind - unscathed
Joyousgard - unscathed
Korosh - unscathed
kobold warrior - unscathed
Soveliss - unscathed

Thorgar - lightly wounded *
Hassan - unscathed

Pendrin - unscathed
Quinn - unscathed

_6 ghouls_ - critically wounded *; moderately wounded *; unscathed; moderately wounded *; moderately wounded *, _turned_; _turned_

_unscathed_ - full hp
_scratched_ - 91%-99% hp
_lightly wounded_ - 76%-90% hp
_moderately wounded_ - 51%-75% hp
_seriously wounded_ - 26%-50% hp
_critically wounded_ - 1%-25% hp
_disabled_ - 0 hp
_dying_ - -1 to -9 hp
_dead_ - -10 hp

* _wounded or healed last round_


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 2, 2004)

Korosh retreats out of the undead's reach and casts another ray of pure life into the same Ghoul.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 4, 2004)

The spell cast, Faedalar glares towards the undead creatures and places his hand on his sickle.  He removes it from his belt and lunges at the nearest ghoul, Nightwind striking at the same time.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 4, 2004)

Joyousgard keeps the flank up with Hassan and strikes the horror again.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 7, 2004)

Doh! Everytime I came here to continue, the boards were so darn slow, but now it seems to work! 

*Round 2*

The ghouls now strike with their full power, slashing their ugly claws in conjunction with their bite. The one near Korosh steps close to him, hatred still flashing in its eyes, but his attacks seem weakened now and miss badly. Quinn is hit twice, by claw and bite, the ghoul's poison flooding into his veins he stops moving, paralyzed. Thorgar is also hit twice, both claws ripping into his chest, but he still fights on. The ghoul between Hassan and Joyousgard turns around and attacks the monk, but maybe the broken bones hinder it after all, as its attacks miss completely. The ghouls close to Soveliss and Faedalar turn around and flee from Tyr's presence.

The kobold bravely pierces the ghoul near Korosh again, and after the spear is drawn out of its flesh, the creature collapses to the ground in an ugly heap.

Korosh turns around to look for another target and sees Quinn in trouble. He points his ray at the ghoul near him this time and another ray of positive energy strikes that one. Howling in agony, the undead turns around to face the sorcerer.

Cade waits to see where his healing powers might be needed.

Thorgar swings his mighty axe again, this time the blade of the axe connects and sinks deeply into the flesh of the undead. Pendrin shoots an arrow at the same ghoul, hitting this time for minor damage.

Joyousgard and Hassan both manage to miss the ghoul flanked by them.

Soveliss, now free to move, quickly whips out his longbow and shoots the ghoul near Quinn, dropping it to the ground with a precise hit.

Faedalar and Nightwind rush to help Thorgar with his assailant. Faedalar's sickle barely fails to penetrate the skin of the undead, but Nightwind's magically enhanced talons strike true and deal minor damage to the ghoul.

22 _6 ghouls_
18 kobold warrior (NPC)
17 Korosh
15 Cade
14 Quinn (autopilot)
14 Thorgar (NPC)
13 Pendrin (autopilot)
11 Joyousgard
11 Hassan (NPC)
10 Soveliss
 6 Faedalar
 6 Nightwind (animal companion)

Cade - unscathed, 4 points of Con damage
Faedalar - unscathed
Nightwind - unscathed
Joyousgard - unscathed
Korosh - unscathed
kobold warrior - unscathed
Soveliss - unscathed

Thorgar - moderately wounded *
Hassan - unscathed

Pendrin - unscathed
Quinn - moderately wounded *, _paralyzed_

_6 ghouls_ - dead/destroyed *; dead/destroyed *; seriously wounded *; moderately wounded; moderately wounded, _turned_; _turned_

_unscathed_ - full hp
_scratched_ - 91%-99% hp
_lightly wounded_ - 76%-90% hp
_moderately wounded_ - 51%-75% hp
_seriously wounded_ - 26%-50% hp
_critically wounded_ - 1%-25% hp
_disabled_ - 0 hp
_dying_ - -1 to -9 hp
_dead_ - -10 hp

* _wounded or healed last round_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 7, 2004)

OOC: Can Joy see that pne of his companions is paralysed? If so he will run to his/her aid.

If not he will continue to fight the ghoul he is with now.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 7, 2004)

Yes, the information given in the posts is for everyone, I assume, that you are observant enough to keep an eye on your companions and your are pretty close together.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 7, 2004)

Korosh breaths heavily, the cold air filling his lungs with icy pain. His face is frozen in a hideous rictus and as he forms the patterns of another _Disrupt_ he laughs quietly under his breath.

ooc: attacking Quinn's Ghoul.

After casting the spell he moves as far away from any Ghoul as he can. (If a Ghoul is threatening an aoo when his initiative comes up he moves away first, then fires his ray at the maximum distance.)


----------



## Thanee (Jan 8, 2004)

Quinn's ghoul is destroyed, Soveliss arrow was the final attack reducing it below 0 hit points. There are only two ghouls left currently, the one near Thorgar and Faedalar and the other one near Hassan and Joyousgard.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 8, 2004)

I can cast Disrupt 3 more times, and will target whichever Ghoul is closest.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 9, 2004)

Once more, I'll strike at the nearest ghoul and motion Nightwind to attack as well.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 9, 2004)

Joy continues his assault.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 10, 2004)

*Round 3*

The two remaining ghouls continue their assault on Thorgar and Joyousgard. The dwarf is missed this time, but the ghoul near Joyousgard hits with its bite and one of the ugly claws. The poison seems too strong for the half-elf to resist and like Quinn he also stops in his movement and stands still, paralyzed.

The kobold continues to stand near Korosh and guard him.

Korosh moves closer to where Joyousgard and Hassan are fighting and targets his next ray at the ghoul between them. The attack misses by an inch and the bright ray races off into the dark, where it dissipates harmlessly.

Thorgar swings his axe once again, but he trips and almost loses the grip of his weapon, struggling to retain balance. Pendrin, however, hits once again and the ghoul looks like it will fall every moment, but it still fights on.

Hassan finally hits with his scimitar and the ghoul is in a similar bad shape as the one near Thorgar now. Soveliss tries to finish it, but his arrow misses unfortunately.

Faedalar manages to defeat the ghoul close to Thorgar with a well-aimed hit of his sickle and Nightwind races off towards the last ghoul standing, but fails to hit with the talons.

22 _6 ghouls_
18 kobold warrior (NPC)
17 Korosh
15 Cade
14 Quinn (autopilot)
14 Thorgar (NPC)
13 Pendrin (autopilot)
11 Joyousgard
11 Hassan (NPC)
10 Soveliss
 6 Faedalar
 6 Nightwind (animal companion)

Cade - unscathed, 4 points of Con damage
Faedalar - unscathed
Nightwind - unscathed
Joyousgard - moderately wounded *, _paralyzed_
Korosh - unscathed
kobold warrior - unscathed
Soveliss - unscathed

Thorgar - moderately wounded
Hassan - unscathed

Pendrin - unscathed
Quinn - moderately wounded, _paralyzed_

_6 ghouls_ - dead/destroyed; dead/destroyed; dead/destroyed *; critically wounded *; moderately wounded, _turned_; _turned_

_unscathed_ - full hp
_scratched_ - 91%-99% hp
_lightly wounded_ - 76%-90% hp
_moderately wounded_ - 51%-75% hp
_seriously wounded_ - 26%-50% hp
_critically wounded_ - 1%-25% hp
_disabled_ - 0 hp
_dying_ - -1 to -9 hp
_dead_ - -10 hp

* _wounded or healed last round_


----------



## Thanee (Jan 10, 2004)

*Round 4*

The remaining ghoul fails to hit Hassan and Thorgan closes in and cuts it down with his waraxe, while Korosh spares his powers, as the enemy seems already defeated.

Soon after (after another round), Quinn and Joyousgard start moving again. The two ghouls that fled into the darkness do not seem to come back for now.

Cade moves around the wounded and lays on hand on each of the three calling on the powers of justice to heal them. Quinn and Joyousgard's wounds close completely as they feel the positive energy rush through their veins. Thorgar is still lightly wounded, but feels much better as well.

*Encounter Award: 200 XP*

22 _6 ghouls_
18 kobold warrior (NPC)
17 Korosh
15 Cade
14 Quinn (autopilot)
14 Thorgar (NPC)
13 Pendrin (autopilot)
11 Joyousgard
11 Hassan (NPC)
10 Soveliss
 6 Faedalar
 6 Nightwind (animal companion)

Cade - unscathed, 4 points of Con damage
Faedalar - unscathed
Nightwind - unscathed
Joyousgard - unscathed
Korosh - unscathed
kobold warrior - unscathed
Soveliss - unscathed

Thorgar - lightly wounded
Hassan - unscathed

Pendrin - unscathed
Quinn - unscathed

_6 ghouls_ - dead/destroyed (4); moderately wounded, _turned_; _turned_

_unscathed_ - full hp
_scratched_ - 91%-99% hp
_lightly wounded_ - 76%-90% hp
_moderately wounded_ - 51%-75% hp
_seriously wounded_ - 26%-50% hp
_critically wounded_ - 1%-25% hp
_disabled_ - 0 hp
_dying_ - -1 to -9 hp
_dead_ - -10 hp

* _wounded or healed last round_


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 11, 2004)

Korosh turns from his intense study of the treeline and looks down at the kobold. His voice reveals his hidden smile as he crouches down to the eye-level of the small humanoid and places his hand lightly on his shoulder. "You have earned my respect tonight, and you have shown yourself worthy of the mercy I have shown you. You have earned this." he pulls out his pouch from an inner pocket of his robe and hands the Kobold two coins. "One gold coin for every blow you struck in my defense."
"You have also earned the right to tell me your name."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 11, 2004)

Joyousgard paces. "I am sorry companions. I was ineffectual in fighting the undead and infact opened myself up to being a burden to you all. I will do better next time." He says with a very serious lok of sorrow on his face.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 11, 2004)

"No forgiveness needed," says Faedalar as he calls down Nightwind, who sits on his outstetched arm.  "At least you did not stand by and do nothing.  These ghouls are truly a pox upon the land."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 12, 2004)

Korosh nods at Faendalar's comment and answers Joyousguard.
"Beshaba smiles on us all at one time or another. You will do better next time."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 12, 2004)

The kobold looks at Korosh, his face showing a bit of pride. He takes the gold pieces offered to him and speaks (in draconic): “So master want to know me name? Me is Xelectl.”

The rest of the night passes uneventful and soon the sun rises over the valley, filling you with warmth after the chilling night.

Cade feels slightly better in the morning (another point of Con regained).


----------



## Thanee (Jan 12, 2004)

*Day 6 of Hammer, 1372 DR*

After a strong breakfast, the caravan is prepared once more to continue the journey to Sundabar, which should be reached this evening.

Packing the wagons and carts becomes routine after a few days now and it doesn't take long until everyone is ready to go.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 20, 2004)

He pats Xelectl the Kobold gently on the head, his mind dwelling on other matters.

--

When morning comes Korosh takes his place on the cart with Xelectl nearby, keeping an eye out for any new threats in the surrounding forest.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 20, 2004)

ooc: Just to mention this. Joy treats everyone as a trusted comrad. Even the Kobold whom he doesn't actualy know was an opponent of the groups.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 22, 2004)

Ack! Sorry for the delay... I'll continue with a longer post soon, which will then give you some options to proceed... of course you can take any other way you might prefer as well.


----------

